# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  Thank God there's one thing we can all agree on and that is---

## Terry1

The two R's---Ron and Rand Paul! Woot!

----------


## otherone

> The two R's---Ron and Rand Paul! Woot!


yeah....that's what I'm talkin' 'bout...

----------


## otherone



----------


## Miss Annie



----------


## Sola_Fide

> The two R's---Ron and Rand Paul


I don't think any of us here agree on those two things.

----------


## Terry1

*How about a blast from the past.*

----------


## otherone

> I don't think any of us here agree on those two things.


solasezwut?

----------


## Terry1

> I don't think any of us here agree on those two things.


Must you be a buzz kill on top of everything else?

----------


## Terry1

> solasezwut?


Love the kitty!

----------


## VIDEODROME

...

----------


## otherone

> Love the kitty!


Solacat and his pal  Fanaticat...

----------


## Terry1



----------


## otherone



----------


## otherone



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## VIDEODROME



----------


## Terry1

Amazing! LOL

----------


## otherone



----------


## otherone



----------


## otherone



----------


## Origanalist

Even GW agrees.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## otherone



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## otherone



----------


## otherone



----------


## fr33

> Must you be a buzz kill on top of everything else?


When I saw the title I thought this ^^ would be what we all agree on.

----------


## otherone



----------


## otherone



----------


## otherone



----------


## VIDEODROME



----------


## otherone



----------


## otherone



----------


## Neil Desmond



----------


## otherone



----------


## Neil Desmond



----------


## Sola_Fide

This thread reminds of how Hitler and Goebbels acted at the Reich Chancellery.

----------


## otherone

> This thread reminds of how Hitler and Goebbels acted at the Reich Chancellery.

----------


## Terry1



----------


## VIDEODROME



----------


## Origanalist



----------

